# Adrenaline rush



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Had a confrontation with chavs today. Went out to play football (soccer to Americans) with a group of friends of my own and my brothers. There were around twenty of us. A group of chavs went by, and threw some verbal abuse at us, so one of us said to another, jokingly "they is waste man, bruv" which for those of you who don't know is chav talk. Now apparently they heard, but seeing as we outnumbered them about 4 to 1, they didn't do anything. The football was really fun, but there was a sudden thunder storm, so everyone headed their own way. My brother, his friend and I started to go home, but guess what happened? Yes, the cowardly cretins confronted us. There were two of them. One said "So which one of you called him waste?", I didn't understand, we said we didn't know and there was a rather tense conversation until one of them decided that it was me he was going to attack. He grabbed me by the neck, so I swiftly hit his arm away. It was a fight or flight situation, and I was high on adrenaline; I decided I'm better at 'flight' than 'fight'. So anyway, I sprinted off literally the fastest I have in my life, plus I'm 6ft 1 so I have a sprinting stride of nearly 10 feet (seen it on camera before). Someone I know was nearby and saw the whole thing, and I spoke with them on facebook. They said it was surreal because of how fast I ran. Anyway, my brother and his friend were left there ready for a beating, when one of the chavs made a move and punched my brother in the back of the head twice (in the back of the head?!? Not really the most effective place to strike!







)
Some of the more decent ones stepped in and said to leave it be, so we met back up. We then noticed they were chasing us, so we had to sprint a couple hundred meters. We lost them, but we suspected they had a car, so we walked the long way home around the edges of a load of fields. Bear in mind this was in a hail thunderstorm now, not just rain, so we got muddy and wet and achy. We got home unharmed, my brother was fine from the punches. So all in all it was just a good bit of exercise.

I'm now concerned because I didn't know what to do in that situation other than run. I felt like I should have done something but I knew I didn't have it in me. Makes me want to learn a martial art of some sort.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is not nice. Nowadays confrontation is never safe with just a few punch and kicks. You HAVE to remind your brother to flee in case these happens again(touch wood), must overcome the pride of a man. We only live life once, one wrong move or accident and so many people would be hurt. If you read the papers often you would notice how horrible the young generation is brought up, first with stabbing, then sometime ago gunfights on a bicycle.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, I have never experianced anything like that before, however I reckon that you should just avoid those sorts of people, to be quite brief.
You should never underestimate anyone these days, as what kobe just explained. Youths do and have been getting into a whole heap of trouble, where they have resulted in horrible injury etc,etc.

I myself never have seen the need to fight, one of the reasons being that I never act in an aggressive manner, I do not associate with people of the type, and I am just confident around everyone. I simply do not have time for people like that, and that is why I do not pay them any attention either. Why would they fight you, if you are not doing anything to them?? Just remember that they are just a pile of sh*it, who simply want to cause trouble due to the lack of oxygen in their brains







If you view them in that way, instead of being afraid of them, or fighting back, they shouldn't do anything. Treat them like a joke, as if they mean nothing, and that their behaviour is just plain entertaining.

However, if you are going to fight, then you will have to know your limit. If you think you are stronger than them, show your dominance by just acting cool, and then when they do lay a hand on you, then act upon it. Do not act nervous, unsure etc, be relaxed. However the same results can be just as effectively attained by accepting the fact that words have a greater effect on people than your "actions".

Man, I sound like your mother.....dude









"Jus be kool bro, dont let dose clowns get da betta of ya" , there.....did that make any sense??

Off topic-

Soccer is an awesome sport, keep it up!!!! I used to play soccer, however I have been playing a lot of competitive squash lately. You sure don't get any fights there lol. One of the reasons being that only members of the club are allowed to go inside and watch the games. I did accidently hit someone in the head with the squash ball last week, during the game which he took fairly lightly, untill I accidently wacked him with the raquet.........it was an accident of course, though what he said to me after the game sure wasn't







It was pretty funny.

Anyway, don't get into any trouble pandaman, or Im caling your parents lol.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I see where you're coming from AJT, but they would have fought us. They were also probably drunk; the main guy put a beer can down before confronting us. I was nervous that knives could get involved, because you never know nowadays. But we all got out unharmed (not dead) and my brother only has a bruised back of his head. It does make me want to learn to fight - in case I ever need to.

EDIT: Well if anyone grabs me by the neck again I now know how to dislocate their elbow. If the worst come to the worst, I will do that.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> If you read the papers often you would notice how horrible the young generation is brought up, first with stabbing, then sometime ago gunfights on a bicycle.


I know. It's terrible. We were brought up to live like proper, civilised people. Unfortunately others weren't.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

its how ur brought up im not a chav but i was brought up my dad supposable one of the tougthest in my town i do not find this very hard to belive he brought me up allways to stand up for myself im not a bully i dont go around picking on people i hate bullies but when the time comes i no its not a situation i like being it but i gotta face it i suppose its just overcoming the fear of when u hit them u are not going to think its going to hard them but i good blow to the chin should stop them!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was waiting to read in your post that you hunkered down behind some rolled hay and then with your trusty slingshot, took them out one be one.







... dont forget futbol, for us mexicaners.


----------

